# NOIDA | World Trade Towers | 34 fl | 25 fl | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

IU said:


> *Website*
> 
> 
> *Renders*:
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

May 2013 update by **********



********** said:


> taken on 24 may
> 
> copyright Sibaram Mohanty


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

bsenroy said:


> Coming up quite nicely. Will be quite a sight when completed.
> Shot today by me from Okhla Bird Sanctuary


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nov. 2 update by _Forum_


_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: IPNoida / IREF.
> 
> Nov 2.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

December 2013


_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: IPNoida / IREF.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

March 19, 2014: :banana:



bsenroy said:


> Construction update as on March 19, 2014


----------

